# Wine (Duty Free)



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

What are some good wines to buy at the Dubai Duty Free? 

Long story short:
- I been told to drink red wine (for my health),
- I am not a huge wine person and I know nothing about them except I like em sweet, 
- I travel a lot, but some places either don't have it or aren't known for wine, so I am stuck to buying it from duty free on my in/out of the country,
- I would like to know what some you buy, how it tastes, the cost of it, etc. 

Background: I know nothing of this stuff and haven't historically liked the taste of wine as it leaves my mouth dry (it is supposed to do that, right?). I have been on a few wine tastings back home and even did a few wine country tours in the US and Italy (was bored out of my mind so I didn't pay attention). I used the trips as an excuse to just get drunk (spit after the sip/taste my a$$, that is good buzz juice going to waste  ). Your help is most appreciated.


----------



## Wizard Of Odd (Aug 17, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> What are some good wines to buy at the Dubai Duty Free?
> 
> Long story short:
> *- I been told to drink red wine (for my health),*
> ...


Wow, give me the number of your doctor...

Buy Chateau Neuf De Pape or Cotes De Rhone, look at the alcohol level, the higher the better. If you can find Barola (Italian) so much the better, it's amazing.


----------



## pinball_wizard (Jun 13, 2011)

I want that doc too!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The good news is that you will very quickly get the taste for it, any decent quality Shiraz or Rioja should fit the bill. I like Campo Veijo or anything in the Presidents Selection range from Wolf Blass.


----------



## sdew (Jan 24, 2011)

Well if you would prefer a sweeter wine, which i personnaly enjoy too, and I'm not including desert wine here.

You should look for 'Noon Harvest' at the Duty free, should be around 60 Dhs a bottle or 'Selicat' which would be around the same or slightly less.

Both wines are sweet with Noon Harvest being slightly sweeter. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wizard Of Odd said:


> Wow, give me the number of your doctor...


My thoughts exactly. Should make explaining the hangover to the boss when you miss work a lot easier as well...

'Boss, I got drunk on the doctor's orders...he recommended wine so drank the whole bottle just to make sure that the 'medicine' works'


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I find wine in DDF good but expensive. Much cheaper for the same stuff at barracuda


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

1. I should have been specific as to say that my doctor did not prescribe me wine as medicine. I have just been told by friends (some who are doctors) that there are benefits to drinking red wine. It has to be in moderation of course (usually 1 drink for women and 1-2 glasses for men per day). I am not talking getting drunk every night or even downing a bottle, just in moderation. Many doctors back home inform there patients of the benefits of red wine consumption; lowers the risk of heart attack, increases HDL cholesterol, it is has antioxidants, etc. But my doctor has not TOLD me to get wine.

2. Thanks for the recommendations. Will look into some of the recommendations made.

3. Where else could one get wine... you know, like for a date that ends with a late night re-cap at the crib? 

4. Any other recommendations?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you get a liquor licence, you can buy it from MMI but if your date ends well and you don't have wine at home, I highly doubt MMI is open late at night for you to do a quick run to the store to pick up a bottle.


----------

